# Does this mare look pregnant?



## ohmt (Jun 12, 2010)

Would like your opinions please!
















We pasture bred last year and this mare is driving us crazy! We stay up ALL night with her-since the beginning of May. She has a huge, hard bag and her tail is very loose, foal has moved recently and looks to be getting ready to go through the birth canal. These pictures were taken 2 weeks ago when all of that started. She is STILL holding onto that baby! I'm pretty she is wider than she is tall. This is a 17 yr old mare and we want an easy, successful delivery.

Could really use a few baby dances to those that would be willing


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dont you ever feed that poor mare,lol



That's a great picture.


----------



## maranatha minis (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a pony mare holding her baby hostage inside too!! she is so wide she hardly can get thro the stall gates!! hope u have a baby soon!!


----------



## ohmt (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL Same with Vanessa! Her belly bumps the sides of her stall door when she goes to bed at night!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL I have one of those too





My little Heidi is just two days off her foaling date and we are glued to the cameras! She is 21 and this will be her last foal. I'm quite distressed to see that in the last few weeks she has been dropping a bit of weight off her top line - but am so reluctant to pile in any more food in case she is putting it all into the foal. Being that she is such a specal lady to us, she has the run of the place and the picture below was taken as she was making her way down the back drive and off into her favourite lush grass field!

Please let us know (with pics of course) when your mares foal.






Anna


----------



## Tab (Jun 12, 2010)

I will answer your question with a question. Are there two?


----------



## Marty (Jun 13, 2010)

No, she doesn't look pregnant to me at all.

Her belly just resembles mine, and I'm not pregnant either.

As for the bag, you know when you reach a certain age, we all get one, or rather two.....


----------



## ohmt (Jun 13, 2010)

Anna-your mare almost has mine beat! I will definitely share pictures when Vanessa finally decides to have it. ONE of these days! Prayers for a safe delivery for your girl too.

Tab-goodness I hope there aren't two! Sure does look like it though doesn't it?





Marty-LOL! If she isn't pregnant though, I'm going to scream. I told her one more healthy baby and she gets to spend the rest of her days just being a horse. I'm hoping that's good incentive.


----------

